# Bonnie has a dental on Friday



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. Bonnie, my 6 year old longhair who is barely 4 lbs has a dental scheduled on Friday. It has been 2 years and she already has a loose tooth! She is the one who has no lower canines ('fangs'). Her poor little tongue sticks out. Looks cute, BUT I know it is from lousy breeding; for the short muzzle. One of these canines is lying flat just under the gum, the other one is going straight DOWN into the jaw bone. My vet couldn't believe the x-ray. So we will be doing x-rays to check on that. '
'
Meanwhile think good thoughts for us.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Prayers for Bonnie's dental procedure. 

Our Snow had one earlier this year and had to have 5 teeth removed. She had an infection that was treated with antibiotics prior to her dental. I'm always nervous when one of our gang has to put under for anything. Can't help myself..


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I worry about the endotracheal tube they put down. She has a colapsted trachea, so that can be tricky.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie went in at 7:30am. Shaking and shivering. The 'nurse' came after they had taken her in back, and talked with me. I explained her extreme shyness. They will use a pheramone spray in her carrier (I left the carrier there for her) and may use a 'thunder shirt' on her. Will let you all know when she is back home and safe!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Susan I hope Bonnie is okay now hopefully all goes well. 
I know your probably worried sick.
Is it the same place/vet you took Em to?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie is home safe and probably sore! She had 4 teeth pulled. Mostly the little tiny ones in the front. Has desolvable stitches. She is sleeping now. The vet gave her a little shot of steroids to prevent swelling of the trachea. The 'trach' tube lubricant was also mixed with some steroids. I'm going to leave her a little canned chicken when I go to bed. She didn't even leave her little carrier for dinner.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update on Bonnie: She peed a lot, ate the chicken during the night, and is doing OK. Did not come to the table for my breakfast (usually get a few kibbles). Unfortunately the other chi--Emmie got into Bon's pen and was gulping Bons chicken as fast as she could. I stopped her, and there was a mouthful of chicken left. Bonnie ate that. I tried to look at her lower jaw to see the sutures, but she squirmed around, and I quit.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm glad she's home and doing okay. 
Bonnie must be so sore after those 4 teeth. But hopefully she'll get back to her normal self in a couple of days. 
And tell Em she shouldn't take her sisters chicken 😉 
Sunshine loves stealing the other dogs food as well when given the chance


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Last update: Bonnie came into the dining room looking for the kibble I toss during my dinner. She seemed to enjoy eating them. She was looking good and outside her pen this pm. Dog's heal so much faster than humans it seems. I'd still be eating soft stuff for a week!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

How is Bonnie, Susan? 
How does her mouth look? 

Also did you ever decide what you do to maintain Em's teeth (brushing them with toothpaste or some other thing?)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie is fine. I really can't look at her mouth---her little jaw and tongue make it difficult to see inside! Seems OK, is eating hard kibble now without a problem. She had one of her 'sick' days yesterday when she doesn't eat. Today is fine. Recurring problem.

As far as Em's teeth go, I decided to go with the Denta Stix in the vet's office for now. She chews them and eats them. 

How are the dogs that you used. TropiClean Gel??? on.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Does the brand of chews start with a "V" I've heard those are really good but they're expensive but PetSmart sellama them in store. 
I didn't keep up with the TropiClean but I will start it again soon. But I dog think it did sons good especially for Jr. Remember a piece of plaque had came off.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari The chews are CET Veggie Dents made by Virloc I think. Em likes them. I haven't tried Bonnie with one since she had her teeth pulled. She wouldn't have anything to do with them before. I'll wait another week and try again. I got them from the vet and they were 21.00 for about as many!


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

I use a sentry cat tooth brush, its still kinda large but better than nothing. Brush every night before bed. Flushing with finger operated water flosser.


----------

